# buzzer in dash at high speed!!!



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude, this thing is driving me nuts! everytime I hit 85 mph or so at full throttle it sounds like there is a safety buzzer in the dash- does anyone know about something like that even existing? I will check the fsm but I thought crap was only like that in merkurs--The car is automatic (stop laughing) by the way.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You're the one with the manual , pally.  Might have been a minor change for 87 , who knows. Mine doesn't seem to have it , I went 130 the other day with no sound but the exhaust and the wind. Or somebody took an axe to it long ago in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know- thats why I said I will check the manual silly ass. Hey that letter hasnt come back and I know I put the right address on it--wierd.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I know- thats why I said I will check the manual silly ass. Hey that letter hasnt come back and I know I put the right address on it--wierd.


Actually it was here. My wife opened it cuz she thought it was hers (absent-minded) , and then threw away the envelope and left the stuff sitting on the kitchen counter (in an out of the way place) . So I told her I was waiting for something , and she told me about it. So who knows how long it's really been here.  Sorry , man.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

thats awesome- atleast you got it.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Mine makes the same buzzing sound at about 80-85. I have no idea why it does it, but to me it sounds like mine is coming from the back hatch area. I figured that on mine it was the fuel pump going nuts or something.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

its wierd dude, it sounds just like the boost buzzer in a ford or a merkur. It makes me scared to go past 85 b/c I keep thinking the thing is going to blow the hell up. I had one of my friends in the car with me the first time and he couldnt tell if it was coming from inside or outside. Wierd...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I found out what this was-- the metal cover right under the wiper blades was missing a screw--LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I found out what this was-- the metal cover right under the wiper blades was missing a screw--LOL


Some cars do have a speed warning device though. In the RX7s case its a rev warning.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That would actually be pretty nice in my case where sometimes I don't pay attention and go faster than I should be It would be nice to have one you could set like a shift light but for speed.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

With my RSM I can hook up a speed or rpm regulated switch to just about anything- thats how I had the shift light working in my NX. I almost bought a merkur and it had the warning buzzer-- wow that wouldve been a mistake-LOL I coulda made a really cool cosworth copy car though


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RSM?

Rooting System Monitor? lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HAHA rev speed meter.....its some gimicky deal made by apex integration- I had it in my other car when I used to autox it-- it matched my afc so I figured- hey why not get it- it does all kinds of cool stuff- tells hp at the wheels and all- its in one of those pictures I posted the other day. I put them in the Z on the dash- they look pretty cool and the s-afc solved my hot starting problem too


----------

